# Powerpak SEVCON



## tallatghazi (Sep 29, 2018)

Hello!
Can anyone share a wiring connection diagram between DC Motor Controller SEVCON Powerpak Part: 662S45651 (F1, F2, A, B+, R, B- & S terminals) and Motor's terminals?

Thanks


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

tallatghazi said:


> Hello!
> Can anyone share a wiring connection diagram between DC Motor Controller SEVCON Powerpak Part: 662S45651 (F1, F2, A, B+, R, B- & S terminals) and Motor's terminals?
> 
> Thanks


See page #48 of the manual which you can download from here: 

https://www.thunderstruck-ev.com/product-manuals-and-data-sheets.html 

major


----------

